# Frozen Taskbar Causing Entire Pc to freeze



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, since yesterday morning I've been experiencing technical difficulties with my laptop. Every time I try to use it in normal mode the taskbar freezes a few seconds after start up, not only that but it disables me from selecting any other icons on the screen, and it will stay like that for hours. I have Mcafee antivirus software on there so I doubt it's virus or something, but even when I did the sfc scan my laptop is still doing this. It only seems to work once I go into safe mode, not even a second user account can solve this; please help this is very frustrating. A quick reply would help out a lot, thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a clean boot 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929135

see if there id a startup that maybe causing the issue

did you run SFC /scannow in safemode and if so did it work OK
*-------------------------------------------------------------*

Lets do a system file check, and check the Windows files.

*System File Checker - SFC /scannow*

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
open the command prompt as administrator
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

* SFC /scannow*
This will take some time to scan and you will get 1 of 4 possible results​

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. - This means that you do not have any missing or corrupted system files.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

If you do receive the message in 3 or 4
Lets see a log file

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.
=================================================================


----------



## chitownbob (Dec 5, 2016)

Quick note. As a temporary measure, you can try to kill Explorer from task manager and let it restart. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

I actually tried all of those solutions prior to making this post, even when I did the sfc scan it said "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them" so I went back on the my laptop to see if it worked but still the same results. I did a clean reboot as well, and the taskbar still froze with all the services and startups disabled. And yes, I killed windows explorer too, I managed to use some of items in my laptop for like 5 minutes, then it started freezing again.. I'm not sure what else I should do.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> even when I did the sfc scan it said "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them"


and if you run again , does it report the same ?
or report no errors found ?


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes it does the same, like I said, no matter what I do the taskbar seems to feeeze for no reason. However I was able to use google chrome for like 30 minutes then it came back to this point again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so every time you run SFC /scannow - it reports errors and fixes them 
is that correct?


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

No, now everytime I try it says it could not perform that task and I just restart my laptop and the same thing occurs.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No ,meaning it did report errors each time - can you be specific please

Also are you running the CMD prompt as admin and whats the exact error you are now getting when you try and run sfc /scannow please


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, I ran the cmd prompt as admin, I was using a guide on my phone, and after it was done scanning for about 4-5 minutes it said "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in that case lets check the harddrive 
do you have all your data backed up - there is a chance the harddrive maybe faulty - causing the issue 
run chkdsk - BUT do not leave it running for hours and hours , as that will start to destroy any data 
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
Run chkdsk
For windows 8/8.1 or 10
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/disk-error-checking-windows-8

For Windows Vista or Windows 7
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html

If the program reports any errors - post back the report
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html
*-------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have Mcafee antivirus software on there so I doubt it's virus or something


McAfee all by itself will not keep a computer 100% free of all the threats that can invade it.
What other security apps are you using besides McAfee?

--------------------------------------------------------------

We have no information about your laptop, so do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

flavallee said:


> McAfee all by itself will not keep a computer 100% free of all the threats that can invade it.
> What other security apps are you using besides McAfee?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I used to have an antivirus system called Total Defense but I'm not what happened to it. On the other hand I will try to download that if I manage to get through my browser without it freezing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do NOT download and install Total Defense!

Where is the TSGSIU log that I requested?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Do NOT download and install Total Defense!
> 
> Where is the TSGSIU log that I requested?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I dont have Total Defense anymore, and I'm trying but the issue is my pc freezes a few minutes upon start up, so getting on chrome to download the TSGSIU may be tedious.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you can't get that computer to download and run the SysInfo.exe file, you're not going to be able to download and run a few tools that I have in mind.

If you're able to, follow the instructions that Wayne gave you in post #11.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok so after further research I found out that this freezing problem was due to my windows updating the other day, and it makes disk usage skyrocket to 100% if I try to open an apps, Do you guys have any advice for this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make sure the windows update are all complete
goto settings>updates> check for updates


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

etaf said:


> make sure the windows update are all complete
> goto settings>updates> check for updates


I had already updated it, it's because of the update itself is why this is happening, but thank you though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to restore to a date before the update 
and then see if the PC is OK again
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

*  Windows 10 *
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4588-system-restore-windows-10-a.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Zachtrompe (Dec 16, 2016)

I did that too, the earliest is goes is the day when the update started dowloading.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your left with a repair or re-installation then


----------

